# Maltese - Small - Adult - Male - Dog Frederick, MD 21701 Shelter



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://frederick.kijiji.com/dogs-puppies/f...ball/?ad=975461


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bell @ Dec 7 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859383


> http://frederick.kijiji.com/dogs-puppies/f...ball/?ad=975461[/B]


oh gosh what a little darling!!! These make me so sad!! soooo many in need!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks so sweet. Maybe someone here will want to adopt him.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cue Ball has been adopted. Many thanks to the OP for letting us know and many thanks to United Maltese Rescue for following up on this little guy. For anyone in the MD/DC/VA area looking to adopt or willing to foster, please contact the good folks at United Maltese Rescue (www.rescueamaltese.com). They are drowning right now.

Thanks,

MaryH


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Great news!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That's wonderful news! He is super cute!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Great


----------

